# I came Home alone



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Ruby. Your vet sounds like a wonderful person. RIP sweet Ruby.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'm glad Ruby was surrounded by those who love her. You gave her a wonderful 18-1/2 years, but I know that however long our dogs are with us is never long enough. Run free at the Bridge, sweet Ruby.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words to describe the loss. You gave Ruby the ultimate gift. She is now running pain free at the bridge waiting for you. I hope all the happy memories you have bring you comfort in the coming days. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Ruby


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

So sorry about Ruby.
What a blessing to have her 18+ years!
I know that doesn't make it any easier.
You are in my prayers.
Run free Ruby!
Karen


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

God Bless you Aprilg. I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing with us and filling our hearts with compassion and continue loving these amazing dogs. You are fortunate to have the support and love encircling you in your time. Godspeed.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Ruby's passing. 

Our condolences to you and your family. 

SJ


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you came home alone. Run softly at the bridge sweet Ruby.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, 18 1/2 years! I'm so sorry for your loss. Your vet and staff sound like wonderful people. I'm sure that helped you through your grief today. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and all of Rubys friends.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Ruby....she had such a long life...but I know, its never long enough....she knew she was loved.
It sounds like you have a wonderful vet....Im so very sorry for your loss
RIP sweet Ruby.......


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am very sorry about Ruby. Rest in peace girl and play hard at the bridge. She had a long life and I'm glad she was making friends until the end. What a wonderful vet you have. That is so important. Sending hugs {{{{}}}


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so truly sorry for your loss. I can only relate too well with what you're going through. Your vet sounds amazing, you are lucky in more ways than one.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of Ruby she lived a long happy life with you, She knows how much you love her,She will always be with you. RIP Ruby


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss....RIP sweet Ruby. Your vet sounds like a wonderful person.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My heart is broken for your loss. I am so sorry.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh dang - 18 1/2 years! What a wonderfully long life she had. And so very hard to say goodbye. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but thank you thank you thank you for sharing sweet Ruby with us. 18+ years is something many of us dream of... still not nearly long enough, but so very blessed. Godspeed Ruby and many hugs to you.

BTW, your vet is a real jewel. What a wonderful idea to stuff something with their fur.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. It sounds like Ruby lived a long and very loved life. Try to imagine her running and playing at the Bridge.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Ruby lived a very long and clearly very happy life. She was surrounded by love and care and she's happy now with all of our lost ones at the Bridge. Prayers going out to you and your family, stay strong!
Rest in Peace Ruby


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I`m so sorry for your loss......

RIP Ruby.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, April. I'm crying with you. I'm so sorry. But what a wonderful life. Eighteen and a half years - and in the end, her dear friend (you) saved her from any suffering. It sounds like she was happy to the end.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Ruby. Your vet sounds so wonderful. I am going to do that with all my Selka's fur.
Godspeed dear girl. She had a wonderful long life.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Ruby.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sounds like your vet is very special. RIP sweet Ruby


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of dear Ruby. Your story brought tears to my eyes. Your vet sounds like a wonderful person and I'm so happy to hear that you were blessed to spend so many years with your best friend. She was lucky to have you!


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

i am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Ruby.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength. Run free Ruby.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

April,

I am so sorry to read about Ruby passing away but she went out like she lived her life. Happy and full of love from her family and friends. That is all we want for our pups. You were so blessed and lucky to have her for 18 years, there are very few that can say that. Please try to remember the good times and not the sad time. 

I am crying for you. After spending that time fixing the pictures for you, I feel like I know her now. If you want to send me more to put on here, I can do it for you. My heart goes out to you and your family. 

Run Free Sweet Ruby at The Bridge Please say Hi to my Pups


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss i really am but what a great age ! You have been blessed in that way and i am sure you will have many happy memories.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to here of your loss of Ruby. 

I moved your post into the Rainbow Forum so she may be with others that have passed as well. 
May Ruby now rest in peace.


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you all so much. I reread my post from last night and yikes. I will try and get pics posted in a couple of days. Yes Carol I would love the help
I looked at the pics my friend took during the ordeal and Ruby was still running the room (such a hostess) right till the end. I am blessed to have had her, blessed to have my wonderful friends and family support, this I know. I am also blessed to have found all of you here on this board at the perfect time. Even though I am dogless right now I know in time I will have another. For now I will let my heart heal and get ready. Ruby's demise was quick and maybe in a couple of days I will write a quick not here on the board so others will possibly learn something form the signs and how fast it all can be. Where would I post this on the Senior board?
Today should be another draining day. I start a new job this afternoon and can not put it off another day due to finances. 
I am still in MA at my friends house and will walk the trail into the woods one last time Ruby loved so much. I will return to CT this afternoon to work and in the am I will walk or route there one last time.
As I climbed into bed last night out the corner of my left eye I saw her, she was standing on the ridge, tail wagging, tongue hanging out, a perfect stance and looking just like she did when she was 4-5 yrs old. She smiled I smiled and then she was gone.
Peace be with you all as I know I am not the only one suffering on this board, please forgive my self absorption I am still raw. In a few days I will reread others post and more able to join in on conversations.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

April dont apologise, we all understand. Take all the time you need to grieve. I am so glad that you got to see her one last time, many people dont and just see a sign. It is her way to tell you she is ok and at peace. What a great bond you had with each other. 

Good luck with your new job. Bless you for everything


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I have cried as I read your post of Ruby. My heart breaks for your loss. You were both blessed to have 18 wonderful and happy years together and you showed just how great was your love for Ruby in not allowing her to suffer. RIP sweet Ruby.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry to hear about Ruby passing on to the bridge, what a fantastic age, and a real tribute to your devotion to her

RIP Ruby


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

My condolences....


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ruby.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am truly sorry for your loss. Be so very grateful you had 18 1/2 wonderful years with a wonderful dog. No losing is losing, but she LIVED her life, and wow what a nice long life she had.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard, I know. Rest in Peace Ruby and have a great time at the Bridge.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Sweet Ruby, you gave your family 18 wonderful years of memories.
Have fun at the Bridge with all our precious pets!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I read this to my husband and we both cried. Ruby is at the Rainbow Bridge with my 2 year old Hannah playing and waiting for us. Blessings and healing.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Ruby.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am very sorry, your vet sounds just wonderfull, what a nice idea, about the hair, it will give you comfort, never heard of doing that.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your beloved Ruby. It is never easy to say good-bye. How fortunate you were to have her for 18+ years, that is such a rare gift. I hope the memory of those many years of love and happiness bring you comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words..I look at the pics of your babies and smile, goldens are so goofy, loveable and as my vet said GOD spelled backwards and GOD/DOG is what loves us unconditionally. No matter what your faith, religion or spiritual belief you know you are loved when you have a dog I did ok today, kept busy and only lost it when I pulled into my apt. I took one look at the dumpster (her fav pee spot) and I was toast. I keep looking at her dishes, I keep looking at the clock because every night between 9-9:30 even if she was already asleep she would wake up and come to me for her final night pee. Oh this ****** but I know I am not alone on this board and for that I am grateful.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful life filled with love she had with you and your family


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Ruby. 18 1/2 years - you know how to take care of them!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Im so,so sorry...


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

My sympathy for your loss. I agree with everyone else... Ruby is running free 
What a thoughtful an d kind vet/staff...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aprilg*

Aprilg

I am so very sorry about Ruby-she lived a long and wonderful life and was SO LOVED by many!

I'm sure my Snobear greeted Ruby at the Rainbow Bridge.
Rest in Peace, Sweet Ruby!

I've never heard of a vet being so kind!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ruby, i'm sure she will be running free at the bridge

Sleep softly Ruby


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I have been so busy with school the past couple of months I have not had time to get on here. Your news hit me like a battering ram... I am so sorry for your pain. Golly, when I read other peoples pain, my heart just breaks.

Prayers and thoughts to you. God Bless "Pat"


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Our condolences to you and your family.
Federico and Anna


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry. I'm trying not to cry at work here.
Your post was so sad but so beautiful all at the same time. I'm glad Ruby was with people she loved who loved her, and that you have your vet, daughter, and friend, they sound wonderful. Nothing else I can say except I'm so sorry and the imagery of Ruby in her party scarf is very touching.


----------



## Carly Freake (Apr 1, 2010)

What a heart breaking story. May you find peace in the memories you and Ruby shared throughout her 18 years. Glad you were surrounded by people who knew and loved her just as much as you. My prayers are with you as you grieve.

Run free at the bridge sweet Ruby!

Carly


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Crying with you aprilg. I lost my first dog at 15 in June. She died in her sleep and I still miss her.


----------



## blond1155 (May 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She made a lifetime of memories for you and your family.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Ruby sounds like such a dear and I'm sure she was.

I'm so glad her passing was so peaceful and without pain. That's the last and hardest gift we can give.

The grief wouldn't be so huge if the love wasn't also so huge. I lost my boy on Oct. 22 so I know how hard it is to let them go, but the love you had for so very long and the wonderful life you had together is worth the pain of right now. I hope you find peace and the pain begins to ease.


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

*I saw her again*

I saw my girl again. As I mentioned the weekend before Ruby was put to sleep I found a perfect Ruby red leaf in the middle of the sidewalk (we were in the city) as we walked our last walk on her fav street. I also saw a red,red,red lady bug without spots creeping across the parking lot on a cold day. The night she was put down I saw her as mentioned in the earlier post. 
Earlier this week I was walking across Target parking lot (not thinking of her at that moment) and looked down and there again was this lone Ruby red leave. As I looked up and to my right there she was. Smiling, tongue hanging out, looking again to be about 4-5 yrs old and when I smiled her eye twinkled and then she was gone. A Ruby red leaf is now behind glass with her picture.
My baby is safe, happy and well.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Isn't that just the best one can hope for, to know they are okay? Glad you had that experience, we miss them so much.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your Ruby's passing....she sounds like she had a wonderful life, full of love, family and friends....may you cherish all the wonderful times you had together, and hold them close to your heart....remember how much she loved you, and will continue loving you, till she sees you again.....Im glad she let you know she is ok.....My prayers are with you, hoping the pain eases in time.....Im looking forward to seeing pics of her.....Godspeed sweet Ruby....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a gift Ruby has given you to let you know she is doing ok. What a beautiful post.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just beautiful. I got chills reading your post. Ruby and you had such a strong bond, I am not surprised she is sending you those signs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a lovely post, Ruby is fine and it sounds like she is happy and well again. She will pop up in unexpected ways if she is like my past goldens


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*April*

April

I am SO GLAD THAT RUBY let you know she is fine-I'm sure she is busy playing and lounging around with my Snobear, Gizmo and Munchkin and all of the wonderful pets on this forum that are at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

aprilg said:


> My baby is safe, happy and well.


I am so happy for you. Ruby's signs are just wonderful and bring a smile to my heart


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Ruby. We just lost our Brewer and I know how heart wrenching it is to bring a collar home. I hope that she passed peacefully. You were so lucky to have each other.


----------

